# Your favorite backpacking stove...



## jbrown50 (Aug 22, 2010)

What is your favorite stove for backpacking?? Anyone used the jetboil system??


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use this...


----------



## Reece2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Home made alcohol stove is hard to beat unless you're trying to fry something. Works great for boiling water and such


----------



## Sargent (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a peak one dual fuel in the mid 80s.  Still works like a charm.

I have also messed around with homemade stoves.  Those are fun and if  you lose/break them, you're out $1.50.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've used a lot of different stoves over the years; I began backpacking in the late 70's. I've used many different stoves but my first is my favorite and I still use it. It's an ancient brass dinosaur called the Svea Optimus 123 and it has never let me down, no matter what the weather.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 24, 2010)

I love my JetBoil.  Used it for my entire thru hike and never had any problems.  Gotta love boiling water in about 2 minutes when it's cold outside and you just want something warm!


----------



## allenww (Aug 24, 2010)

I use one similar to Catfish's. Same brand lantern.  Only one canister to keep up with, each packs in a two fisted can.

 wa


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 24, 2010)

Just another vote for JetBoil.


----------



## jbrown50 (Aug 24, 2010)

which jetboil do ya'll like best?


----------



## fishingtiger (Aug 25, 2010)

i have 2 MSR whisperlites. They seem to work pretty well and are super light


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 25, 2010)

jbrown50 said:


> which jetboil do ya'll like best?



Have no idea what model mine is.  I bought it at a garage sale from a wife "getting rid" of her ex-husband's stuff he left at the house.  I paid $1.50 for it  

I had another backpacking stove, but I can't remember who made it.  I bought it out of Cabela's, and you use natural fuel for it (sticks, leaves, etc.)  The way it was designed, it retained A LOT of heat and flame for boiling water, etc. but that's about it.  It didn't actually have enough oomph to cook something.  It was small and collapsed into an almost flat rectangle (about 6" x 4" wide.)


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the old brass Sveas.....I've had the same one 30+ years and it works great.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 25, 2010)

brunton raptor


----------



## Tugboat1 (Aug 25, 2010)

slightly grayling said:


> I like the old brass Sveas.....I've had the same one 30+ years and it works great.




 You get that thing cranking and it sounds like a blast furnace. Multiple fuels, no hoses, tool kit provided ( but you wont need it), stout as an ox ... yea, I love that stove.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)

*This is for backpacking!*


----------



## kletzenklueffer (Aug 26, 2010)

I've used a Coleman 400 feather since 1988. I've never had an issue with it. I've used premium gasoline on occasion and it works fine.


----------



## ng500 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are the two I've used

SVEA123
Homemade Alcohol Penny Stove or Catfood stove

SVEA123 - keep an eye out on craigslist.  I picked up one last year with the entire cook set and two fuel bottles for $15.


----------



## antique41 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a collection of over 30 different backpacking stoves including a Jetboil.  The JB is great, especially with a couple of hikers.  When I solo hike, I bring a super light weight alcohol stove.  Its a little slower, but its a whole lot lighter.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 30, 2010)

Take a look at this easy/cheap stove.  This guy is currently on a 4,700 mile, 7-month hiking trip in Alaska.  He knows a thing or two about packing light and getting maximum use from what you carry.

http://www.andrewskurka.com/advice/technique/fancyfeaststove.php


----------



## David Chang (Sep 3, 2010)

Soda can camping stove, without a doubt.


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jetboil rocks!!


----------



## mountainpass (Sep 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:
			
		

> thru hiked the AT with an msr whisperlight in 1992 and didnt have a problem after using it every day 2 times a day for 6 months. and it's still kicking today.


Gatorb, I attempted a thru hike in 92 also, I made it 800 miles(mid-VA). What date did you leave GA? What was your trail-name?

I also used a Whisperlite, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a new one.


----------



## Trackrock (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a msr xkg multifuel and its a bad ride.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 7, 2010)

MSR Whisperlite.

Doesn't require fancy little cans of gas, comes with a tool kit that allows you to change orifices and burn pretty much any flammable liquid.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 more on the MSR whisperlite.  Lightweight, will burn about anything, FAST boil, stays lit in rain, wind, etc....    I've had mine for about 8 years and I still love it.


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Sep 7, 2010)

I use the Giga Power set up Horse2292 displays above. I've had it for a few years and love it.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 12, 2010)

can't beat an alky stove for boiling water,etc while light weight/backpacking.  i have a stove similar to the pocket rocket for day trips and when i need to fry.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 14, 2010)

MSR dragonfly. I have had it for 10 years with no issues.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a MSR Whisperlite for about 10 years then I upgraded to the Whisperlite International (8 years ago) and also have another MSR canister fuel stove and all 3 have had zero issues.


----------



## garnede (Oct 25, 2010)

MSR Dragonfly.  3 years in Alaska, rain, snow, wind, sand, and lots of abuse it still works great.  I can fire my stove up below zero and still boil water quickly, you would have to heat the canister of a jet boil to above freezing temps for it to boil water faster.  The jetboil is only good to boil water, if you want to cook something, then you will need a real stove.


----------



## bigborefreak (May 12, 2011)

I carry a Sterno for backup, use a twig stove made from an old can for regular duty.  If actually cooking instead of just heating water for freeze dry, I use a small propane burner, but thats only if I have company.

Ben


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2011)

A fire.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 13, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> A fire.



X2 with carefully arranged rocks as pot holders...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2011)

I have an ancient coleman compact gas backpack stove. It has seen a lot of service on the trail and as an extra burner in deer camp.


----------



## guitarzan (May 25, 2011)

If you just have to boil water, the Jet Boil is the one.  I kept track of how many meals (something freeze dried and coffee) one time.  I got 21 meals cooked on one tank of fuel.  It would have taken a lot more fuel to cook the same amount using any other system.  So total weight was less with the Jet Boil because of its efficiency and lower fuel weight.

Now, I have found out I'm gluten intolerant and can't eat most freeze dried foods.  So I'm liking my Wisperlite International more and more.


----------



## SigEp614 (May 26, 2011)

MSR pocket rocket


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

If all you are doing is boiling a small pot of water, the MSR Pocket Rocket, or something similar is the way to go.  Small, lightweight and powerful.  But, for real cooking, I much prefer my MSR Whisperlite.  

On those cold winter mornings, you'll be glad you opted for liquid fuel, especially if you forgot to put the compressed gas canisters in your sleeping bag.  Furthermore, it is a much more stable stove, capable of cooking a larger quantity, with a much more even heat than the Pocket Rocket.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 5, 2011)

Used the propane pocket rockets, MSR Simmerlite, etc. and you just CANNOT beat the Svea Optimus 123! Propane does not like the cold and the pump ups are irritating.


----------



## green46 (Aug 6, 2011)

jetboil


----------



## Browning88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Optimus CRUX, quick boil time


----------



## Maggie Dog (Aug 14, 2011)

Svea Optimus 123
good Stove.


----------

